# تصنيع الصابون منزليا و تجاريا



## doulail (30 يوليو 2010)

صناعة الصابون 
ايها الاعزاء لم اجد اجابات شافية في اغلب المواقع العربية المهتمة في الصناعات الكيماوية او في هندسة الكيمياء و الصابون مادة لها عراقتها التاريخية و كل منا يستخدمها مرارا و تكرارا و لاهميتها كمادة 
تعمل على اضفاء جوا منعشا اذا دخلت فيها روائح عطرية محببة و كما انها تعمل على اضافة ملمس مميز للبشرة و يمكن عمل " ماسكات " اقنعة تجميلية و كمادات علاجية اذا احتوت على اضافات معينة فتكون 
كريمات بخلطها في الماء .
اعزائي |
انني اصنع الصابون المنزلي بطريقة بسيطة جدا , و هي سهلة و ممتعة و حسب ما يسمى بالطريقة الباردة . و التي سابين لكم شرحها بالتفصيل , خطوة خطوة , لكن عليكم بالصبر و الاحتمال , لانه موضوع 
يخفف من تكاليف المعيشة التي تتراكم فواتيرها و قد يكون مصدر دخل جيد من خلال العمل المنزلي بادوات غير مكلفة . لكن هذا العمل ايضا بحاجة الى حرص شديد خصوصا :
- عند التعامل مع - الصودا الكاوية - و الاخوة في مصر باسم دارج اخر " القطرونه " و المعروفة علميا بهيدروكسيد الصوديوم NaOH . يتوجب اعداد ملابس خاصة و نظارات واقية للعينين و كفوفا بلاستيكية 
طويله و ان امكن ان تتم العملية في الهواء الطلق او في مكان جيد التهوية , لان هيدروكسيد الصوديوم مادة قلوية تسبب لسعات او حروقا قاسية و تذيب الجلد و تسبب العمى خلال اربع دقائق من ملامستها للعين 
. لذلك يتوجب الاسراع في غسل اي جزء مصاب فورا بماء جاري و يا حبذا ان تتبع عملية الغسل بقليل من الخل المخفف التركيز . لمعادلة اي بقايا للصودا . لانه يساعد في تخفيف القاعدة القلوية .
- كما ذكرت لكم .. هناك عدة طرق لانتاج الصابون ...
اولا من حيث الحرارة :
الطريقة الباردة 
الطريقة الساخنة 
الطريقة نصف الساخنة 
ثانيا من حيث الاستمرارية 
الطريقة البسيطة او لمرة واحدة 
الطريقة المستمرة او لمرات متتالية 
و هذه الاخيرة هي التي تتبعها الشركات في الانتاج الصناعي للصابون و بكميات تجارية باستعمال اجهزة و الات ميكانيكية متطورة الية او نصف الية . 
و هي بحاجة الى خبرات و مهارات صناعية و كيميائية و تسويقية . و لمعدات و اجهزة متطوة و مكلفة جدا .
و هنا ساقتصر على الطريقة الباردة و هي ايضا تستخدم في صناعة الصابون منزليا كذلك في العديد من الشركات الصناعية الحديثة محافظة على البيئة و لعالم خال من الملوثات .
من اسم الطريقة فهي تعتمد بالدرجة الاولى على درجات حرارة عادية " الجو المحيط " . الذي تجري فيه عمليات التصبن و ليس الى درجات حرارة مرتفعة . اي انها تتطلب ان تكون درجة حرارة المواد الداخله 
في عملية التصبن من 85 الى 125 درجة فهرنهاتية كحد اقصى , اي ما يقرب من 30 الى 51 درجة مؤية تقريبا . و هي الدرجات التي غالبا ما تكون فيها المكونات في حالتها السائلة " الدهون و الشحوم ". و 
تساعد ايضا في تنشيط عمليات التفاعل بين المكونات . 
- كما يعلم الجميع فان القلويات هي عاشقة للماء .. لذلك فان الحرص يتطلب ان نضيف المادة القلوية - الصودا - تدريجيا الى الماء و ان نحرك باتجاه واحد " تضاف كمية بسيطة من الصودا اولا الى الماء و من ثم 
التحريك و تضاف كمية اخرى قليلة ايضا .. و هكذا مع الاستمرار في التحريك الى ان تذوب كامل الكمية تماما " و قد يضاف قليلا من ملح الطعام الى الماء و يتم تذويبه قبل اضافة الصودا . و تكون كميته بحدود 
ملعقة طعام لكل لتر ماء تقريبا . و يفضل تحريك المكونات دائما باتجاه واحد و يفضل ان يكون بعكس عقارب الساعة . ان هذه العملية " اذابة الصودا في الماء" تنتج الحرارة و تتصاعد منها ابخرة و غازات , لذلك 
عليك الانتباه جيدا . استمر في التحريك و ابتعد عن الابخرة المتصاعدة و لا تتنفسها ابدا . لان الابخرة تسبب تهيجا شديدا في الاغشية المخاطية و في الرئتين .
ستلاحظ ان الماء قد تعكر لونه قليلا , لكن استمر في التحريك و لا تتوقف الا ان يعود للماء صفاؤه بحيث لا يتبقى شيء مترسب من الصودا في اسفل الوعاء .
(يفضل ان تكون نسبة التركيز في حدود 35% الى 38% ). اي اننا نضيف 35 جرام هيدروكسيد صوديوم ( قشور او حبيبات) الى 65 سم مكعب من الماء . على الا تزيد هذه الكمية عن 40الى 50% من 
المكونات الزيتية الاساسية في الخلطة . لان اغلب الدول في مواصفاتها تشترط الا تزيد نسبة الرطوبة عن 10الى15 % في الصابون .
احرص على ان يتم تذويب الصودا في وعاء بلاستيكي او ستانلس ستيل او وعاء زجاجي و احذر من ادخال اية اداة فيها المنيوم .. لان هيدروكسيد الصوديوم يتفاعل بشدة مع الالمنيوم منتجا غاز الهايدروجين القابل 
للانفجار . كما ان هيدروكسيد الالمنيوم يكون غير مرغوب في الصابون الناتج . و ارجو ان تكتب على الوعاء و بخط كبير و واضح انه يحتوي على مادة خطرة جدا و دون ملاحظة صغيرة بوزن المواد و كمياتها و 
تاريخ عملها و اغلقه باحكام وضعه في مكان آمن بعيد عن متناول الاطفال و الحيوانات .
- لاتمام عملية التصبن فاننا بحاجة الى :
شحوم حيوانية 
و / او 
زيوت نباتية 
او خليطا من الطرفين 
و لا ننسى اننا بحاجة الى الصودا الكاوية او البوتاسا " هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم لعمل معاجين الصابون "
عند اضافة المواد السابقة و خلطها جيدا ضمن درجات الحرارة المعينة فان نتيجة التفاعلات هي : 
زيوت او شحوم + صودا = صابون + جليسرين 
فالزيوت و الشحوم هي احماض دهنية ذات سلاسل كربونية متنوعة , و الصودا قاعدية . و كما هو معروف انه من تفاعل الاحماض و القواعد نحصل على الاملاح .
لاننا لانتاج ملح الطعام " ملح المائدة " نستخدم المعادلة التالية : 
HCL +NaOH = NaCL +H2O
حامض الكلوردريك + هيدروكسيد الصوديوم = كلوريد الصوديوم + ماء 
كلوريد الصوديوم هو ملح الطعام , فالتصبن هو ملح عضوي للفلز . و لكل نوع من الزيوت او الشحوم درجة تصبن , و درجة التصبن او معامل التصبن علاقة بين القاعدة و الحامض الدهني اي ان كل نوع زيت 
بحاجة الى وزن معين من الصودا لنحص او نصل الى التصبن التام . و الا فانه اما ان يتبقى زيت او دهن من غير تفاعل او ان تزيد الصودا ايضا من غير تفاعل . و في الحالتين ضرر و اثار مؤذية على مستخدم 
الصابون مع ان استعمال الصابون لاغراض التنظيف تتطلب درجات من القلوية تتراوح بين 7 الى 9 من معيار القلوية على اوراق الكشف او مجسات الحموضة للسوائل . " اوراق عباد الشمس الخاصة في عملية 
قياس درجات الحموضة و القلوية . اذ ان ورقة عباد الشمس تتحول من الاحمر الى الازرق عند تعرضها لاي منهما ففي الاحماض تكون الورقة حمراء و ينقلب اللون الى الازرق في حال وجود قواعد و هي 
متدرجة من 1 الى 14 و تكون الحالة متعادلة عند الدرجة 7 كما هو وضع الماء بين الحامضية و القاعدية " .
كان لا بد من بيان المعلومات السابقة للذين لا يعرفون الكثير عن الكيمياء و اعتذر لكل طلاب الكيمياء . الذين اتعبتهم في معلومات يرون انه لا داع لها لانها بديهية لهم . لكن الافادة كما اظن في الاستزادة . و لعلها 
ايضا تنشيطا لذاكرة من فاته امر منها .
لعمل كمية صابون للمنزل من الزيوت المتوفره في المطبخ , فانت بحاجة الى المواد و الادوات التالية ..
ادوات السلامة , فسلامتك اهم من كل الصابون , نظارات وقاية لحماية العينين , كفوف او دسوس او قفازات مطاطية مقاومة للاحماض و القلويات , كالمستخدمة لدى ربات البيوت في جلي الصحون و ادوات 
المطبخ. 
ملابس تغطي الجسم كاملا و لا يشترط من اي نوع و يفضل السميك منها .
ابعاد الاطفال و الحيوانات عن مكان العمل . 
يفضل وجود مراوح شفط هواء او مكان جيد التهوية او خارج المنزل عند عمل الصودا الكاوية .
الادوات الضرورية .. 
ملاعق خشبية طويلة او بلاستيكية او من الستانلس ستيل ., و يمكن استعمال ملاعق الطعام المطلية بالكروم .
اوعية عدد 2 عميقة بلاستيكية او من الستانليس ستيل فان لم تتوفر يمكن استعمال اوعية زجاجية عميقة . 
ميزان دقيق لاقرب جرام و يفضل الميزان الرقمي . 
ميزان حرارة لقياس درجات الحرارة و يفضل استخدام ميزانين ,الاول للصودا و الاخر للزيوت . طبعا ميازين خاصة بالسوائل غير محتوية على الالمنيوم.
اوعية لوزن المواد الاساسية " الزيت و الصودا" و المواد المضافة , " كالاصباغ و الزيوت العطرية او النكهات او الاعشاب العطرية". و يمكن استخدام الاكواب الزجاجية " كاسات الشاي او الماء " حسب الكمية 
و المواد المراد اعدادها . 
زيوت نباتية بمفردها او بدمجها و كذلك شحوم او دهون :
زيت زيتون , زيت جوز الهند , زيت عباد الشمس , زيت صويا , زيت ذرة , زيت نحيل و هذه الزيوت غالبا متوفرة في المنزل كلها او بعضا منها .
شحوم او دهون حيوانية - ابقار او مواشي او ارانب او طيور بانواعها . او حيوانات بحرية , اسماك و غيرها .
ملاحظة .. يمكن عمل الصابون من نوع واحد او اكثر من الزيوت او الشحوم السابقة او من زيوت نباتية او حيوانية اخرى عديدة لم تذكر , و لكل منها معامل تصبن و معايير خاصة اخرى " صلابة , رغوة , 
تنظيف , نعومة و ذائبية .. و مميزات تختلف فيها عن غيرها " الا انها جميعا تنتج صابونا جميلا لطيفا على البشرة و منزليا خاليا من الكيماويات الضارة . 
ملاحظة مهمة جدا جدا 
من المهم معرفة انه لا يمكن ابدا ان نصنع صابونا من الزيوت المعدنية و لا من شحومها , اي ان كل مشتقات البترول لا تصلح لعملية التصبن على الاطلاق .
- لا ننس ان الصودا الكاوية " هيدروكسيد الصوديوم " تستعمل في انتاج الصابون الصلب و ان " البوتاشا " هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم ( المعاجين الرغوية ) التي تدخل في انتاج الصابون السائل الناتج من الاحماض 
الدهنية . لان هناك صابون سائل ينتج من مواد كيماوية اخرى السلفونيك او التكسابون و الكمبرلان و غير ذلك لعمل الشامبوهات و غيرها من مواد التنظيف الكيماوية الاخرى .
- الماء , طبعا يفضل الماء النقي " المقطر "و ليست المياه الصحية لانه يضاف اليها عددا من الاملاح التي قد تعيق عملية التصبن او تتفاعل مع الصودا منتجة ترسبات و شوائب غير مرغوبة في الصابون و لا 
مانع من استخدام المياه المنزلية الواصلة من شبكات المياه , ما لم تكثر فيها الشوائب من الاملاح او الترسبات الكلسية و غيرها . 
- مواد مالئة و يتوجب الا تزيد عن 15 الى 20 % من مادة الصابون الصلبة .مثل البودرة الجيرية او البوماس او الاسبيداج او بودرة التلك . و هذه المواد هي " محرشات " تعمل في المساعدة على حك او كحت 
الاوساخ و ازالتها . لذلك يتوجب اختيار ما يناسب الجلد و ان تكون ناعمة جدا كبودرة الاطفال . و الا سببت اضرارا و تخريشا " جروحا احتكاكية " للجلد . و قد يضاف الطحين او الدقيق " الحنطة او القمح 
المطحون جيدا " للتقليل من " زنخة الزيوت او الدهون .
- تضاف القلفونية او الالفونيا و هي راتنج ناتج من تقطير صمغ الصنوبر او " اللزاب" وتزيد رغوة الصابون . 
- اضافات اخرى حسب الرغبة و طريقة الاستعمال او الغرض من الصابون . مثل كربونات الصوديوم او بايكربونات الصوديوم و الوان و اصباغ , نكهات , زيوت عطرية او نباتات عطرية . و اغلب الاضافات 
تتم بعد ان تكتمل عملية التصبن " العجنة او التتريسة " في مراحلها الاولى .
- مادة حافظة : فورمالين او بنزوات الصوديوم او كاز " كيروسين " .. و انا شخصيا لا افضل ايا , منها , و قد يضاف قليلا من ملح الليمون الحامض " سياتريك اسيد " كعامل تنظيف و كمخفف للقلوية و كمادة 
حافظة .
_ قوالب خشبية او بلاستيكية او اي مسطح ارضي او خشبي محاط بجوانب تمنع انزلاق عجينة الصابون . لاستكمال عملية تفاعل التصبن .
- بطانية او حرام صوفي او قطني . للمحافظة على درجة حرارة الصابون بعد اتمام عملية التصبن بتغطية قوالب الصب لاكمال التفاعل ضمن حرارة مقبولة .
- سكين مطبخ كبير للتقطيع . او اية ادوات قاطعة لتشكيل القطع و حسب الرغبة 
- ورق زبدة او واكس " شمع " لوضعها داخل القوالب الخشبية او البلاستيكية منعا من التصاق الصابون عليها و لسهولة اخراج قالب الصابون بعد جفافه و تمام التفاعل الاولي .
- فازلين او مادة هلامية . لدهن اسطح القوالب الخشبية قبل وضع اوراق الشمع عليها لمنع الالتصاق .
- ورق تجفيف او اوراق جرائد مستعمله . لتغطية الارفف و اماكن العمل , لغايات حماية الارضيات و اماكن العمل . و تجفيف الادوات المستعمله بعد غسلها جيدا .
- ماء لتنظيف و غسل اماكن العمل و الادوات المستعملة . كما يمكن اعادة تدويره و الاستفادة منه و من المترسبات .
- خل او اي حامض عضوي مخفف جدا .. للمساعدة في التخفيف من ضرر الصودا بعد غسل الجزء المصاب بالماء .
- مكان تخزين بارد و جيد التهوية لحفظ الصابون لحين الاستعمال .
- اوراق تغليف لقطع الصابون . ورق عادي او سلوفان او نايلون .

اعزائي .. 
اطلت عليكم كثيرا في شرحي الممل و المتعب , لكنني اتمنى ان نصل جميعا الى صناعة راقية خالية من
الاخطار اولا و ثانيا متجنبين العيوب التصنيعية و ان نهدف الى منتج راق جميل محبب الى النفس نفخر انه من 
صنع ايدينا . مجد اقتصاديا و بكلفة قليلة في متناول كل راغب , اما هواية او تجارة . 
الاجراءات و طريقة العمل : 
تمهيد

تعتبر عملية التصبن خصوصا في الطريقة الباردة عملية بطيئة اي انها تحتاج الى وقت قد تستمر فيه الى اشهر " 4 - 6 اسابيع " تبعا لدرجات الحرارة المحيطة و لمعدلات الرطوبة و لعمليات الخلط المتبعة . 
اتمنى ان اجد الوقت الكافي للعودة اليكم لاكمال الموضوع و اتمنى على ادارة الموقع ان تراسلني لاكمال الموضوع لانه سهل و بسيط جدا , لكنها عملية بحاجة الى حرص و دقة و مثابرة . 
و عنواني الالكتروني لدى ادارة الموقع لمن اراد المراسلة اذا سمحت الادارة بذلك ان تضعه لمن يشاء مراسلتي . و العلم ليس حكرا و لا يوجد عليه حقوق نشر . 

و اتمنى ان اجد الوقت لاكمال الموضوع و بطريقة علمية عملية ميسرة .. 
و اقبلوا احترامي .


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 يوليو 2010)

عاشت الأيادي أخي العزيز وننتظر الجديد ...........


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (30 يوليو 2010)

أخانا الكريم جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## doulail (3 أغسطس 2010)

مهندس المحبة قال:


> عاشت الأيادي أخي العزيز وننتظر الجديد ...........


 

اشكرك على طيب كلماتك 
و لا زلت بصدد انتظار المزيد من الاسئلة 
التي عسى ان تجعل الموضوع اكثر حيوية 
و للوصول الى افضل النتائج .


----------



## doulail (3 أغسطس 2010)

1خالد يونس1 قال:


> أخانا الكريم جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


 

بوركت اخي الفاضل 
و اتمنى ان ارد على اي استفسارات قبل 
استكمال الموضوع و اقبل تحياتي و مودتي


----------



## doulail (8 أغسطس 2010)

اظن ان صناعة الصابون امر غير مهم حاليا لذلك لا احد يريد الاستفسار عن الاجراءات و لا عمليات التصنيع 

علما بان الايرادات التي سيحصل عليها من الصابون مجدية جدا و تدر دخلا مربحا يستعيد راس المال و المصروفات

التصنيعية خلال فترة ثلاثة اشهر او ارعة على اقصى تقدير و الدراسات الاحصائة و الاقتصادية تؤكد ذلك . اضافة الى 

تقديم خدمة عامة تتمثل في الحد من التلوث و التقليل من الاضرار الكيماوية التي تحدث من مواد التنظيف الاخرى .

لان الصابون ينتج من مواد نباتية و / او حيوانية من غير اي مواد كيماوية ضارة ..


----------



## zenitsh (9 أغسطس 2010)

thanks you


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (9 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
بتمنى تكملة الموضوع بالتفصيل لتعم الفائدة


----------



## doulail (27 أغسطس 2010)

*التحضير و الاجراءات*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
اشكر الاخوة الذين تفاعلوا مع الموضوع 
و يشرفني ان اقدم لكم الاجراءات و الخطوات التي تتم في عملية تصنيع الصابون بالطريقة الباردة و هي كالتالي :
العمليات الرئيسية في تصنيع الصابون 
1- الخلطة او التركيبة :
ا- الدهون او الشحم الحيواني - الزيوت النباتية 
ب- المادة القلوية 
ج- الاضافات 
د- الصب في قوالب
ه- التقطيع
و- التجفيف
ز- التغليف
ح- التسويق او الاستعمال 
2- الاعدادات و التحضير 
اولا- يجب تحضير المادة القلوية بالطريقة التي سبق بيانها , و اتباع التعليمات بحرص و عناية شديدتين .. لان للمواد القلوية تاثيرات ضارة
على الانسان و الحيوان , و كما ذكرت , يفضل تحضيرها في مكان جيد التهوية و لبس قفازات او كفوف جلدية و ملابس تغطي الجسم
كاملا و يستحسن استخدام نظارات واقية للعينين و عدم استنشاق الابخرة المتصاعدة . و ملاحظة ان المادة القلوية هي التي تضاف الى الماء.
و بكميات قليلة و التحريك المستمر لحين ذوبان كامل كمية المادة القلوية . و يفضل ان تكون نسبة التركيزدون 30% . اي ان وزن المادة 
القلوية ثلث او اقل من وزن الماء الكلي.بحيث لا تتجاوز نسبة وزن الماء 40% من وزن الزيوت و الدهون مجتمعه . و سيتم بيان النسب
و الاوزان في جدول لاحقا . و يضاف 50 غم من ملح الطعام لكل لتر ماء " او لكل كيلوغرام من الماء".
يلاحظ ان المادة القلوية تنتج حرارة عند اضافتها للماء .. و هذه الحرارة تكون مرتفعة لذلك علينا الانتظار لحين بلوغها درجة مناسبة 
تتلائم و نوع و كميات خلطة الزيوت و الشحوم المضافة . و ذلك باستعمال ميزان حرارة خاص بالسوائل . 75- 125 درجة فهرنهايتية
و كما ذكر بالسابق يجب الابتعاد عن استعمال اية اداة من الالمنيوم في تصنيع الصابون و يفضل الستانلس ستيل - الحديد غير القابل للصدا
و يمكن استعمال اوعية زجاجية او بلاستيكية و ملاعق خشبية .لتحريك المكونات و خلطها . و يستعمل هيروكسيد الصوديوم في انتاج الصابون
الصلب , اما هيروكسيد البوتاسيوم فهو لانتاج الصابون السائل . 
ملخص موجز للخطوة السابقة :
- مع مراعاة السلامة حسب التعليمات ( الملابس و النظارات و الكفوف و مياه جاريه و كمية من الخل و ابعاد الاطفال و الحيوانات) لاي طاريء 
- وزن المادة القلوية - قشور او حبيبات في وعاء جاف .
- وزن كمية الماء في وعاء بعمق مناسب بحيث لا يتجاوز سطح الماء ثلثي الوعاء .
- اذابة 50 غم ملح طعام في الماء مع التحريك المستمر .
- اضافة المادة القلوية ببطء الى الماء مع الاستمرار في التحريك .
- ستتعكر المياه بلون ابيض معتم , لكن الاستمرار في التحريك لحين ذوبان كامل المادة القلوية تعيد للماء شفافيته . مع ارتفاع درجة حرارة الماء.
-الكتابة على الوعاء من الخارج التاريخ و الساعة و الكميات و كتابة تنبيه بخطر محتويات الاناء .
- ابعاد الوعاء عن متناول الاطفال و الحيوانات المنزلية لخطورة مكوناته .
ثانيا - بعد تجهيز المادة القلوية يتعين علينا تحضير الدهون او اشحوم و الزيوت التي نرغب في تحويلها الى صابون حسب المواصفات المرغوبة او المطلوبة
لان لكل زيت او دهن مواصفات تختلف عن بقية الزيوت او الدهون .. و ما عليك الا ان تختار الزيت المتوفر و تحت يدك من المطبخ او المحال التجارية القريبة
من سكنك و ستجد لديهم العديد من الاصناف يمكن خلطها معا بعد وزن الكميات المناسبة حسب الرغبة و حسب الهدف من الصابون المنتج ( من حيث الصلابة
و الليونة و التعومة و درجة الرغوة و القدرة على التنظيف او الملمس و ما الى ذلك من مميزات علاجية او تجميلية ) .مع ملاحظة ان لكل نوع من الزيت او لكل
نوع من الدهون درجة تصبن " معامل تصبن " تختلف حسب نوعه . اي ان الكمية المطلوبة من المادة القلوية تختلف حسب نوع الزيت او الدهن المستخدم وتتناسب
مع الكمية تناسبا طرديا ( تزداد بزيادة الكمية) .لذلك يوزن كل نوع من الزيت لوحده و يسجل الوزن في دفتر ملاحظات لكل خلطة لتحديد كمية المادة القلوية اللازمة
و كذلك لمعرفة كميات المواد المواد التي ستضاف لاحقا . لانه قد تظهر اخطاء في التصنيع تستوجب العلاج لاحقا فبالرجوع الى الملاحظات تسهل عملية البحث عن الخلل
و تسهل ايضا عملية علاج الخلل و تفاديه و اصلاحه . و الا فاننا سنخسر الجهد و الوقت و المال بلا طائل .
ملخص لما سبق عن الزيوت و الشحوم 
- اختر الزيوت او - و الشحوم المتوفرة في منطقتك 
- زن الكميات التي ترغب بتصنيع كمية الصابون المناسبة 
- يفضل استعمال ميزان رقمي و لا تستعمل ابدا الاحجام " لتر او جالون او خلافه " .
- لا ما نع من خلط الزيوت و الشحوم بعد اذابتها .و المحافظة على درجة حرارتها المناسبة لابقائها في حالة السيولة " الذوبان " 
- يتم اولاوزن الدهون و الشحوم واذابتها على نارهادئة و لتسهيل العملية يتم تقطيع الدهون الى مكعبات صغيرة الحجم . 
- الانتباه الى عدم وجود شوائب او بقايا لحوم في الدهون و ازالتها , ثم يضاف الزيت الى الدهون المذابة .و الانتباه بحرص بعدم رفع درجة الحرارة و الا تسببت بحريق
- الحرص على الا تزيد درجة حرارة المكونات عن 125 درجة فهرنهايتية و الا تقل عن 75 درجة فهرنهايتية . و افضل درجة حرارة هي 110 فهرنهايتية اذا كانت 
الخلطة متنوعة المكونات .
- لا مانع من وضع المكونات في وعاء بلاستيكي عميق او زجاجي و يفضل استخدام ستانلس ستيل بحيث لا يرتفع سطح المكونات عن ثلثي الوعاء .. لاننا سنضيف 
لاحقا كمية من المادة القلوية لاتمام عملية التصبن و بعض المواد الاضافية الاخرى . و لتسهيل عملية التحريك .

اكتفي الليلة بهذا العرض .. و ساعمل جهدي ان شاء الله باكمال الموضوع في اقرب فرصة .و تقبلوا احترامي .
​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (27 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا أخي العزيز على هذا التواصل مع الأعضاء وبإنتظار التكملة ........


----------



## fadiza17 (29 أغسطس 2010)

افادك الله وارجو استمرار موضوع مهم جدا وكنت ابحث عمن يفيدني فيه لاني انوي ان اصنع الصابون يدويا وفي امصنع ايضا لان الطلب على الصابون البلدي اصبح كثيرا هذه الايام


----------



## jafar114 (30 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ العزيز صاحب المقال 
1-انا اشكرك على مقالتك ولكني اتحفض على تصنيع المنتج داخل البيوت لان المادة القلوية مادة خطرة للتعامل معها 
2-لتقليل الوقت اللازم للتصبن داخل البيوت يفضل استخدام بقايا صابون سابق بعد تذويبها واستخدام الكحول وهو السبيرتو التعقيم لذلك لغرض تقليل الوقت اللازم للتفاعلات الصوبنة 
3-هناك تجربة قمت بها وهي تدريب النساء الفقيرات في الهند ولحساب منضمة الفاو على تصنيع الصابون من قشور الرز وانشاء الله اجد الوقت الكافي للتحدث عن الموضوع 
انا احذر كافة الاشخاص غير المختصين من عملية تصنيع الصوابين او الشامبو لان اغلب المواد تحتاج لتعامل خاص 
وان بعض المنتجات تتلوث بملوثات قد تسبب العمى او الامراض المسرطنة ارجو ان لانتجاهل التحذيرات التي تصدر من منظمات عالمية حول الموضوع وان تبقى الامور تحت سيطرة شخص له دراية بالموضوع.وانا انصح الناس قد توفر مبالغ ضئيلة ولكن قد تؤدي الى عواقب وخيمة 
واخيرا تشكر على جهدك المبذول ووقتك 


خبير عربي في صناعة 
المنظفات والصوابين والزيوت النباتية


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (30 أغسطس 2010)

بوركت الأخ العزيز لهذا العرض في صناعة الصابون ولكن هناك بعض المشاكل طريقة تشكيل قوالب نظامية وطريقه لتسريع تجفيف الصابون باسرع وقت حيث مهما تكون نوعية الصابون جيده عندما يكون شكل الصابون غير نظامي يكون الأقبال عليه قليل بالأضافة الى التغليف الجيد


----------



## fadiza17 (31 أغسطس 2010)

اخواني ارجوا لرد بسرعه
انا عندي مصنع صغير للمنظفات والشكر لله ولهذا المنتدى الذي كان هو الداعم الوحيد لي من بعد الله فلقد مدوني بكل التركيبات الضروريه ومانت من احسن التركيبات التي ما زلت اعمل بها الى اليوم الشكر للجميع للاخ مهدي والاخ ابو نواف والى جميع الاخوه
ولكن عندما حاولت صناعه صابون القطع لم انجح ولا ادري ما السبب ارجو المساعده 
1 كيلو زيت زره 
130 غرام صودا 
320 ملل ماء
سخنت الزيت الى درجه 80 *ثم اطفات النار 
اضفت الصودا المذابه بالماء
حركت بالخلاط لمد 20 دقيقه 
وبعد 24 ساعه كان الناتج عندي راسب لزج جدا وطبقه من الزيت 
والراثحه كانت كريه مع العلم انني اضفت عطرا 
ارجو منكم المساعده والنصيحه


----------



## hema_sh (31 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع راااائع شكرا لييييييييك


----------



## fadiza17 (31 أغسطس 2010)

اخوانيارجو الرد والنصيحه باسرع وقت


----------



## doulail (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*ان الله مع الصابرين*



fadiza17 قال:


> افادك الله وارجو استمرار موضوع مهم جدا وكنت ابحث عمن يفيدني فيه لاني انوي ان اصنع الصابون يدويا وفي امصنع ايضا لان الطلب على الصابون البلدي اصبح كثيرا هذه الايام



الاستاذ المحترم

صنلعة الصابون الصلب .. بحاجة الى تأني و صبر 
و هذا من الاسباب التي تدفعني الى عدم التعجل و الاسراع في طرح الموضوع 
ثم ان الصابون الصلب خالي من المواد الضارة , و رفيق محبب للانسان منذ 
الاف السنين و له فوائد اخرى غير عامل - النظافة .
و ما اذكره هنا يمكن ان يكون لمصنع ضخم جدا بطاقة انتاجية عالية تصل الى 
خمسمائة طن لكل ساعة و كذلك لكميات منزلية محدودة و لكن بفارق استخدام 
الاجهزة و المعدات المستعملة في العملية الانتاجية . 
و اقبل احترامي .


----------



## doulail (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*اشكرك على هذه المعلومات*



jafar114 قال:


> الاخ العزيز صاحب المقال
> 1-انا اشكرك على مقالتك ولكني اتحفض على تصنيع المنتج داخل البيوت لان المادة القلوية مادة خطرة للتعامل معها
> 2-لتقليل الوقت اللازم للتصبن داخل البيوت يفضل استخدام بقايا صابون سابق بعد تذويبها واستخدام الكحول وهو السبيرتو التعقيم لذلك لغرض تقليل الوقت اللازم للتفاعلات الصوبنة
> 3-هناك تجربة قمت بها وهي تدريب النساء الفقيرات في الهند ولحساب منضمة الفاو على تصنيع الصابون من قشور الرز وانشاء الله اجد الوقت الكافي للتحدث عن الموضوع
> ...



استاذي الفاضل 
ان المنظفات كما تعلم عديدة جدا , و لكل منطقة اسوبها الخاص في انتاج 
مواد التنظيف و يستعمل كما ورد اعلاه كل ما هو زيت نباتي او شحوم او دهون 
حيوانية لانتاج الصابون . و اضم صوتي الى صوتك ان المواد القلوية هي مواد 
خطرة على صحة الانسان خصوصا اذا لامست اي جزء من الجلد او العينين 
و لا اظن السبيرتو- كحول الميثيل - اقل ضررا على السلامة العامة ما لم تستخدم 
بطرق محددة .
كما ان عملية التصبن هي عملية بطيئة في الطريقة الباردة , و لكنها تتم خلال فترة يسيرة
عند استخدام الطريقة الساخنة . و المستعملة سابقا في المصانع حسب شركة بالموليف 
الا ان الطريقة الباردة هي الاخرى ليست بطيئة كما يتصور البعض .. الا انه من الاجدى 
اخذ الحيطة و الحذر و التعامل مع المنتج النهائي و تقديمه الى المستهلك بانجع السبل 
و بجودة عالية .
و لا يخفى علينا جميعا اضرار المواد الداخلة في تصنيع الشامبوهات السائلة و التي كما
تفضلت كثرت التحذيرات من وجود مواد داخلة فيها تسبب كثيرا من الامراض الجلدية و 
كذلك السرطانات . 
اسأل الله الصحة و العافية و السلامة للجميع .
و اقبل الاحترام .


----------



## doulail (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*مع التحية و الاحترام*



fadiza17 قال:


> اخواني ارجوا لرد بسرعه
> انا عندي مصنع صغير للمنظفات والشكر لله ولهذا المنتدى الذي كان هو الداعم الوحيد لي من بعد الله فلقد مدوني بكل التركيبات الضروريه ومانت من احسن التركيبات التي ما زلت اعمل بها الى اليوم الشكر للجميع للاخ مهدي والاخ ابو نواف والى جميع الاخوه
> ولكن عندما حاولت صناعه صابون القطع لم انجح ولا ادري ما السبب ارجو المساعده
> 1 كيلو زيت زره
> ...



سيدي الفاضل 
اتمنى لك التوفيق و النجاح بعون الله تعالى 
زيت الذرة يشبه الى حد كبير زيت الزيتون البكر في عملية التصبن و معامل التصبن 
فيهما متقارب .
و كما تفضلت فان الكميات للخلطة التي ذكرتها مقاربة للحسابات العلمية 
الا انني افض التالي 
1000 غم " او ما يعادل واحد كيلوا غرام " زيت ذرة .
130.055 غم صودا كاوية " هيدروكسيد الصوديوم " قشور 
380 غم ماء " بالوزن " 
تسخين الزيت الى درجة حرارة 110 درجة فهرنهايتية في حمام مائي 
ان لم يتواجد مبادل حراري .
تسخين محلول هيدركسيد الصوديوم الى 105 درجة فهرنهايتية .
اضافة محلول هيدروكسيد الصوديوم تدريجيا الى الزيت مع التحريك المستمر 
و يمكن استعمال محرك كهربائي " drill" بتقطع و لمدة ربع ساعة 
التحريك اليدوي او بسرعة بطيئة بالمحرك الكهربائي لحين ظهور " التريسة " او ما
يشبه الجل .. و هنا يمكن اضافة الالوان و الزيوت العطرية حسب الرغبة و بحيث لا 
تتجاوز ثلاثة غرامات للكيلوالواحد .
قولبة التريسة في قالب و تغطيتها ببطانية او قطعة قماش لمدة اربع و عشرين ساعة .
اتمنى ان تكون قد وصلت الى الغرض و الهدف .
و سيتم بيان ذلك لاحقا في تفصيل ممل . و اقبل احترامي .


----------



## سالم بادويلان (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*موضوع طريقة صناعة الصابون*

جزاك الله خيرا ونرجو اتمام الموضوع وشكرا


----------



## اوساما الشاعر (29 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي اريد مساعدة في عمل القوالب الخشبية


----------



## أمين نصار (7 ديسمبر 2010)

كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة العام الهجرى الجديد ,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## doulail (17 ديسمبر 2010)

السادة الافاضل 
الاخوة و الاخوات المحترمين 
وصلتني رسالة في صندوق البريد الخاص و هذا نصها 
" السلام عليكم لقد أعجبني موضوع صناعة الصابون كثيرا و خصوصا على الطريقة الباردة و لو سمحت أريد أن تكمل الموضوع فلقد جربت صناعته عدة مرات فكان يجف بسرعة و يكون عليه مادة جيرية بيضاء و عندما أغسل به اليدين تصبح خشنة ليست ناعمة أرجو من الله أن تفيدني و جزاك الله خيرا.[/quote]

و نظرا لغيابي عن هذا الصرح العظيم " ملتقى المهندسين العرب " الذي افخر به كثيرا .. و الغياب لاسباب العمل و الانشغال .. 
وكان ردي على السؤال السابق هو التالي : 


المادة البيضاء و الجفاف السريع و الخشونه في اليدين 
جميعها تعود لسبب واحد 
هو ان كمية هيدروكسيد الصوديوم زائده عن الحد 
و يمكن علاج الصابون الناتج بسهوله 
اذا كانت الكمية قليله كيلوغرام او هكذا 
يمكن تسخينها بالمايكرويف كالتالي 
يقطع الصابون الى مكعبات صغيره لتسهيل ذوبانه 
يضاف كمية مناسبة من الزيت كمية تتناسب و الصودا " هيدروكسيد الصوديوم الزائد " 
يسخن المزيج في المايكرويف لان يصبح طريا كعجين الخبز 
يخلط الصابون بالزيت معا حتى التجانس بملعقة و يمكن تكرار التسخين و لا خوف من ظهور
الفقاعات و لكن بما هو مقبول 
يمكن تذوق الصابون الناتج " بوضعه على اللسان " فان كان لاذعا فهذا بيدل على ان الصودا لا زالت 
كثيره و تخفف حدتها بمزيد من الزيت و اعادة التسخين و الخلط الجيد 
ارجو ان اكون وضحت المطلوب .

,,,,, 
و اضيف ايضا انه يمكن اعادة الاجراءات السابقة بوضع الكمية في حمام مائي 
او داخل اكياس تسخين حراري .. لكن يجب مراقبة العملية بسعة صدر و تأني .


----------



## doulail (17 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ اسامه الشاعر المحترم 

القوالب الخشبية في الصابون الصلب 
على عدة اشكال و احجام و تنوعات بحسب الغرض منها 
- لصب قطع في قوالب منفردة 
- لصب قالب و اعادة تقطيعه 
-لصلب مسطح ارضي متسع الابعاد " غرفة او اوضه "
- لعمل اشكال ذات ابعاد هندسية او فنية " قولبه نصفية او كلية او متعددة " 
- فالغرض من القالب هو الذي يحدد الشكل و الابعاد و نوع الخشب المستعمل .


اتمنى ان اجد وقتا كافيا لعمل التصميمات او تزويدكم بالصور و الايضاحات في القريب العاجل .
و تقبلوا احترامي ..


----------



## يزيد المحمد (17 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا.


----------



## hadhoda (17 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك الأخ doulailعلى هذه المعلومات و لديا سؤال من فضلك ,هل الرغوة تتشكل من المكونات الثلاثة الماء و الصودا و الشحم أو الزيت فقط بدون إضافات. و هل كثرة الصودا تجعل الصابون بدون رغوة , فأنا جربت صابون وزن الشحم سبعة أضعاف وزن الصودا و كان بدون رغوة و شكرا.


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

موصوع رائع وشيق ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## omar2011 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى فى الله 
ولكن هل هذة الطريقه ليست اقتصاديه وتاخذ فتره من الوقت الكبير ماذا عن الطريقه الساخنه والاسرع فى توفير الوقت


----------



## omar2011 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

كنت اتمنى ان يكون هناك طرق اسهل وافضل وليست مضره واكيد والاهم انا تكون اقتصاديه


----------



## اوساما الشاعر (31 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا اتمنى ان اعرف طريقة صنع الصابون الغسيل العادي القطع بتاع زمان بدون اي رائحة
وهل الطريقة الباردة هذه تحتاج لتسخين اي من الماء او الزيوت؟
اجبني وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اوساما الشاعر (4 يناير 2011)

أخي الكريم اريد طريقة تصنيع صابون الغسيل العادي الذي يستخدم في القرى المصرية ويستخدم ايضا في غسيل الملابس مع العلم انا جهزت القوالب


----------



## doulail (6 يناير 2011)

الاستاذ اوساما الشاعر المحترم
صابون الغسيل الصلب 
يمكن صناعته من كافة الزيوت النباتية او الدهون الحيوانية 
و هي بحاجة الى تسخين اعتمادا على درجة حرارة الجو المحيط
بحيث لا تتجاوز في اي حال من الاحوال 75 - 80 درجة مؤية 
لكن الافضل ان يتم التفاعل بين الصودا الكاوية و الزيوت او الشحوم 
في درجة حرارة لا تزيد عن 125 درجة فهرنهايتية و هي المسماه 
بالطريقة الباردة و التي تصلح للتصنيع المنزلي لتلافي مخاطر ما يسمى 
بالانفجار الصابوني .
اتمنى ان تزودني بنوع الزيت المستعمل في تصنيع الصابون البلدي لاوافيك 
بالنسب الصحيحة .


----------



## doulail (6 يناير 2011)

hadhoda قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك الأخ doulailعلى هذه المعلومات و لديا سؤال من فضلك ,هل الرغوة تتشكل من المكونات الثلاثة الماء و الصودا و الشحم أو الزيت فقط بدون إضافات. و هل كثرة الصودا تجعل الصابون بدون رغوة , فأنا جربت صابون وزن الشحم سبعة أضعاف وزن الصودا و كان بدون رغوة و شكرا.


 

تحية و احتراما 
تعتمد الرغوة في الصابون الصلب على عدة عوامل
نوع الزيت المستخدم : فصابون بعض الزيوت لا تعطي رغوة اطلاقا 
الاضافات : القلفونيا او الالفونيا . هذه الماده تسهم في زيادة الرغوة نسبيا 
زيادة الرغوة او قلتها لا تعني ان الصابون اكثر تنظيفا من غيره 
لكن نوع الزيت هو الذي يحدد درجة التنظيف و لكل زيت معامل نظافة خاص به
اتمنى بيان نوع الشحم المستخدم حتى يتم تحديد النسب او الاوزان بين الشحم 
و الصودا الكاوية . و الرغوة في الشحوم اقل من مثيلاتها في صابون الزيوت 
لكن صابون الشحوم له معامل نظافة اكبر !!!!!!!!


----------



## doulail (6 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
اشكر كل من زار هذه الصفحة او علق عليها مستفسرا او شاكرا 
و احمد الله ان هناك من يهتم بهكذا اشياء و هي و ان تبدو لنا
رغم بساطتها الا انها تمثل اكثر قوائم " التسوق " فلا يخلو محل 
تجاري او مركز تجاري على مواد تنظيف و تجميل . و سيبقى
الصابون بانواعه الاكثر سلامة للبيئة و الافضل " في رايي المتواضع "
استعمالا من كافة المنظفات التي تدخل فيها مركبات كيماوية او عضوية 
لم تحدد اضرارها بعد على صحة الانسان او سلامة الجلد و البشرة .
خصوصا اذا كانت درجة ال بي اتش " الحموضه " متعادلة 7 او اكثر بقليل 
و لانه لا اضافات و لا تركيبات مجهولة الضرر .. باستثناء الجليسرين الناتج
مع عملية التصبن و اضراره قليلة نسبيا اذا كان مصدره الزيت النباتي لانخفاضه
عن مثيه من تصبن الشحوم الحيوانية " نسبة الجليسرين الناتج من تصبن الزيوت النباتيه
7 - 12 " بينما تصل الى 22 بالمئة من تصبن الشحوم الحيوانية " دهن الخنزير " 
و كذلك بعض الحيوانات البحرية .
اردت ان اضيف هذه المعلومات التي اغلبكم يعلمها من اجل الحفاظ على بيئة سليمة 
بعيدا عن ملوثات كيماوية تترسب الى اعماق الارض و تختلط مع المياه الجوفية النادرة 
في مناطقنا العربية و ايضا ما يصل من تلك المواد الى الانهار او البحيرات .
كل المودة و الاحترام


----------



## jehad1961 (9 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا اخي doulail على هذاا الموضوع المهم جدا بالنسبة لي 
انا اعمل بالتحكم الصناعي عندي صديق عنده مصبنه نابلسية تقليدية زرت المصبنه وهي تنتج حوالي 800 طن سيويا اليوم لاطلع على طريقه التحضير والطبخ اليدوية لافكر واجرب في الطرق المناسبة لتحويلها اللى انتاج الي 
عندنا عدة مشاكل يجب ان نجد لها حلولا 
منها 1- ضبط المواد والحراره والية المزج التحريك 
2- التجفيف 
3- القولبه 
4- التغليف 
وهنا ابدأ بعملية التفاعل الكيماوي واشرح لك الية الطبخ والمقادير كما فهمت من المهنيين العاملين 
الكميات المستخدمه 
زيت 29 برميل ـ ماء 20 برميل -صودا 925 كغرام -(البرميل يحتوي على 190 كلوغرام ) تصبح المكميات كالتالي 
زيت 5510 كغرام 
ماء عادي غير مقطر : 3800 كغرام 
صودا : 925 كغرام 
وصف وعاء الطبخ : هي عباره عن حوض مبني بالباطون والطوب في اسفله وعاء حديدي سميك وتحت الوعاء الحديدي مصدر حراره عباره عن بويلر ديزل مع هواء 
طريقة التحضير :
اليوم الاول : تسكب في الوعاء الماء الموجود اصلا مع صودا من الطبخه السابقه وهي بمعدل 380 لتر وتسمى( ماء الخمير) 
يتم اشعال النار تحت الحله 
يضاف الماء 20 برميل 
يضاف الزيت وبدا بالتحريك اليدوي بواسطة مطرقه كبيره مثل مطرقة الخباز اذن يضاف الزيت بالتدريج حتى انتهاء الكمية وهي 55010 كغم 
تبقى عملية التسخين والتحريك مستمر بمعدل ساعتين بدون اي ضبط للحراره ثم تطفا النار وتترك لليوم التالي 
اليوم الثاني : 
تشعل النار لمدة نصف ساعة ثم تطفا ويتم التحريك لمدة ساعتين مع اضافة القليل من الماء لاخماد الفوران اثناء التحريك والتسخين وتسحب الماء من اسفل الحوض ، 
اليوم الثالث : تشعل النار ويتم التحريك مع اضافة قليل من الماء ( تسمى عملية غسل ) لتخفيف الصودا 
وفي اليو التالي تسح الماء من اسفل الحوض ثم تسكب في مكان التنشيف والتقطيقع ( المفرش ) 
طبعا كافة العمليات تتم يدوية وبدون اي مقايس حراره او حموضة يجسون الماده باللسان وبالعين وهذه نتيجة خبره سنوات طويله ، 
طبعا انا قارنت العملية وتسلسلها مع ما ذكرت في بداية مقالك فوجدت تباينا واضح حيث انت توصي بتسخين الزيت اولا ثم وضعه في المخلوط ولي عدة اسئله 
1- اطلب النسب الصحيحة وسارسل نوع الزيت المستخدم بالضبط 
2- ما مدى اهمية تسلسل العملية 
3- ما اهمية ضبط الحراره 
4- ما اهمية ضبط الحموضه وما هي ادوات قياسها هل على علمك هناك ادوات صناعية لاجراء وضبط القياسات المطلوبه في العملية 
5- في اي مرحله بالضبط تضاف الملونات والعطور الى التركيبه 
بارك الله بك ولنا لقاء اخر انشاء الله
تحياتي :77:


----------



## doulail (9 يناير 2011)

السيد جهاد المحترم 
تحية و احتراما 
يوجد العديد من الطرق الصناعيه في تحضير الصابون الصلب 
لكن اهم طريقتين مستعملتين هما طريقة بالموليف و طريقة نيوزيلاند
و الفرق يكمن في اعدة ادخال المواد غير المتفاعله و استخلاص الجليسرين 
و هما تجاريتان عالميتان في تصنيع الصابون 
اما الطرق المتبعه في بلادنا فهي ايضا طرق تجاريه لكنها جميعا 
تحتفظ بالجليسرين الناتج من عملية التصبن 
زيت +صودا تعطينا = ماء و ملح " الصابون " و جليسرين 
قاعدة + حامض = ملح + ماء 
لذلك فالصابون البلدي ايا كان نوع الزيت المستخدم به 
يتبقى داخله الجليسرين و كما بينت لكم سابقا فان نسبة 
الجليسرين الناتجة من الزيوت هي في معدل 7 بالمئهو اكثر 
بنما تصل نسبة الجليسرين من تصبن الشحوم " الدهون " 
الحيوانية الى 22 بالمئه .
الطريق الميكانيكية في عمل الابون تكون على المراحل التاليه 
مبادل حراري لتسخين الزين ثم خلاط لدمج القاعدة مع الزيت 
و ثم ترسل الكمية عبر انابيب الى مبشره و الى هراسة ثم مكابس
قولبه و الى جهاز التغليف ثم التعبئه 
و كل هذه العمليات لا تستغرق ساعين بالتمام و تختلف طاقة 
انتاج المصانع حسب حجمها .
وتكون جميعها في عملية مغلقة تعاد فيها التفاعلات باحتساب 
كلي للكميات الداخله و ازالة الماء الفائض و اعادة استخدامه
و كذلك الصودا او الزيوت 
ما ذكرته سيدي من تذوق صانع الصابون لمنتجه هو انه يدرك 
مدى " الشعطة - الذع " في الصابون فكلما كن الصابون لاذعا 
فهذا يؤكد تبقي كمية من الصودا و يكون التذوق على طرف اللسان 
اما تخمير الصودا الذائبه في اواني فهذا يتناقض مع عم الكيمياء 
لان الصودا الكاوية " هيدروكسيد الصوديوم " شديدة العشق للماء 
و لهذا العشق اداء ميكانيكي جزيئي - تاييني - ينتج حراره عاليه 
يفضل ترك المحلول القاعدي حتى درجة حرارة الغرفةفي الصناعات 
المنزليه . و يفضل لكل نوع زيت درجة حرارة منسبة و كذلك للمحلول
القاعدي - الصودا الكاوية و التي تقل عن درجة حرارة الزيت بخمس
درجات فهرنهايتية و احيانا الى عشرة . لانه ند اضافة محلول الصودا 
فان التفاعل يعطي حرارة . و ردا على اسئلتك 
اغلب ما يستخدم في البيوت هو زيتزيتون منتهي الصلاحية و ترتفع درجة حموضته 
فهو يتطلب غالبا 13.6 % من الصودا الكاوية - القشور المذابه في تركيز من الماء لا يقل
و تقاس درجة الحموضة بمقياس خاص بالحموضة معروف لدى المختبرات و يستعاض عنه 
بورق عباد الشمس الذي تتحول فيه الورقه من الاحمر " وسط حامضي " الى الاخضر "
وسط متعادل " ثم الى الازرق " وسط قاعدي " 
والحرارة مهمة جدا لاكتمال التفاعل فاذا كانت اقل من اللازم فان التفاعل لا يتم و ان تم فانه 
يكون بطيئا جا و يحتاج الى فترة زمنيه طويله و اما الحرارة المرتفعه فستؤدي الى حرق الزيت 
و تتكون روائح كريهة منفره و يتكون صابون اسود محروق و لا يتم التفاعل في كثير من مكونات الخلطة 
تضاف النكهات او العطور او الاسانسات بعد ان تتشكل ما يسمى بالتريسه و هي قريبه من الفازلين او السليكون الحراري الذائب الكثيف و بالتحريك المستمر ومع ان بعض العطور زيتيه الا انه غالا لا يتم احتساب كمية 
اضافيه من الصودا الكاوية للحفاظ على جودة اعطر الزيتي و باستمرار اتحريك يتم ايضا اضافة الالوان 
او اللون المطلوب و لا تضاف الكمية دفعه واحده بل على دفعات متتاليه و يبقى التحريك المستمر حتى تتجانس 
كامل الخلطة .
مع انني عقدت الموضوع بالاجابات 
الا ان علينا تذكر 
زيت + صودا = صابون و جليسرين و ماء 
يجف الماء و يبقى الجليسرين 
و نعومه مؤكدة لاننا عرفنا ماذا صنعنا


----------



## hadhoda (10 يناير 2011)

بالنسبة للشحم الذي اريد إستعماله هو شحوم البقر لأنها أرخص ثمنامن الزيوت النباتية و كذالك في حالة خلط شحوم البقر مع الزيوت النباتبة الخاصة بالطهي.و أريد أن أعرف من فضلك ما هي مادة القلفونيا. و ماهي مادة التيكسابون قد قرأت أنها خاصة بالرغوة و هل يمكن إستعمالها في الصابون الصلب و هل الملح يزيد الرغوة.و عذرا على الأسئلة الكثيرة فأنا أحاول جاهدة في صنع الصابون.


----------



## doulail (11 يناير 2011)

hadhoda قال:


> بالنسبة للشحم الذي اريد إستعماله هو شحوم البقر لأنها أرخص ثمنامن الزيوت النباتية و كذالك في حالة خلط شحوم البقر مع الزيوت النباتبة الخاصة بالطهي.و أريد أن أعرف من فضلك ما هي مادة القلفونيا. و ماهي مادة التيكسابون قد قرأت أنها خاصة بالرغوة و هل يمكن إستعمالها في الصابون الصلب و هل الملح يزيد الرغوة.و عذرا على الأسئلة الكثيرة فأنا أحاول جاهدة في صنع الصابون.


تحية و احتراما :
لاستخدام شحم البقر عدة فوائد في صناعة الصابون , منها كما ذكرت رخص ثمنه ثم انه متوفر بكثرة و يعطي نسبة عاليه من الجليسرين تصل الى 19% او اكثر قليلا من وزنه . لكن عليك الانتباه الى عدة امور عند استخدام شحوم البقر :
يجب تنظيف شحم البقر من اية لحوم ملتصقة به 
كما عليك تقطيعه الى مكعبات صغيره لتسهل اذابته و الانتباه من ارتفاع درجة حرارته خوفا من احتراقه 
و الا سيكون لديك رائحة لا تحتمل و يفضل اذابة قطعة تلو قطعه مع التحريك المستمر و باذابة كامل الكمية على النار الهادئه يتوجب الا يبرد ليصل الى درجة التجمد اي ان تستعمل الكمية و هي في حالة الانصهار مع الصودا و النسبة الفعلية للصودا الكاوية هي 14.1% لكل كيلواواحد من شحم البقر او الجاموس مذابة في 38% ماء من اجمالي وزن شحم البقر . اي كل كيلو شحم بقري مذاب بحاجة الى 141 غرام صودا كاوية و 380 غرام ماء " بالوزن و ليس الحجم " و درجة الحراة المطلوبة هي 53.5 درجة مؤية للشحم و 53 درجة مؤية للصودا الكاوية المذابة في 380 غم ماء . مع الحرص في اضافة المحلول الى الشحم المذاب و التحريك المستمر و تكون اضافة امحلول الى الشحم قليلا قليلا مع التحريك المستمر و المحافظه على درجات الحرارة لحين الانتهاء من عمل " التتريسة " .
القلفونيا هي مادة صمغية لاشجار الصنوبر مستخلص منها الراتنج و الزيوت الطياره توجد لدى العطارين و كل ثلاثة كيلو من الزيت بحاجة الى خمسين غرام من القلفونيا او " الالفونيا او الالفونيية " اما التكسابون فهو لا يستعمل اطلاقا في الصابون الصلب و هو مادة كيماوية تستعمل في اغلب صناعات الشامبو " الصابون السائل " لاضفاء ارغوة كا ذكرت .اما الملح " ملح الطعام " فهو يسهم في زيادة تأيين الصوديوم " موجب " مما يسهل في منع التصاق الاوساخ المزاله عن الملابس بعد غسلها و الكلور المتبقي يمثل الايون السالب مما يحلل الاوساخ و ينافرها ايضا عن جزيئات و انسجة الياف الملابس فتسهل عمليا ميكانيكية الغسيل . 
اتمنى ان اكون افدتك .


----------



## hadhoda (12 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم أشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذا المجهود الصادق و المعلومات القيمة التي ستفيدني إن شاء الله و تكون في ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله , سأجرب هذه المقادير إن شاء الله و إذا وضعت الملح ماهو مقداره مقابل 1كلغ شحم. و شكرا.


----------



## جرجس فؤاد (25 يناير 2011)

نشكرك ونحتاج النسب المثالية


----------



## اثيرالعرب (9 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بعد التحية والسلام وخالص الود والوئام
احببت قبل كل شيء الثناء على المجهود المبذول من قبل الاخ doulail
والشكر الجزيل لمشرفين اقسام المنتدى
واقول للاخ الكريم doulail اسال الله ان لا يضيع اجرك واجر كل عامل بعلمه
الاخ الفاضل انا عملت جاهدا وبحثت كتير عن مواضيع صناعة الصابون بالطريقة الباردة ولكن لم اجد موضوع شيق وطريقة شرح سلسة وبسيطة مثل طريقة شرحك للموضوع
وما اجمل الدقة بالوصف لديك وما اجمل صبرك جزاك الله كل خير
انا وبفضل الله لدي معمل لانتاج الزيوت الناتية وارغب ان افتتح خط انتاجي لصناعة الصابون باستخدام زيوت النباتات الطبيعية والتي هيا من انتاج معملي المتواضع ولكني لا ارغب في بداية العمل ان اجلب معامل صابون متكاملة وجاهزة بل ارغب بالصناعية اليدوية وبعد تجربة فعالية الصابون الذي ارغب بانتاجه اذا شاء الله يمكنني بعد ذلك ان اقوم بجلب معمل متكامل ولكني اريد التجربة باليد لكي اتاكد من فعالية الصابون وذلك لغرض الفائدة العامة
بداية اني قد قراءة كل كلمة انته قد كتبتها وبالنتيجة لدي بعض الاسئلة ارغب الاجابة عليها
احتاج بالدرجة الرئيسية معرفة درجة التصبن بالنسبة للزيوت التالية وما مقدار نسبة هيدروكسيد الصوديوم المضاف اليهم واتمنى ان تتعامل معي بلغة الاوزان وليس الاحجام والكتل والكثافات ههههههههههه
و اي من هذه الزيوت تحتاج الى تسخين الزيت علما ان انتاج الزيوت عندي عصر على الطريقة الباردة وليس لدي اي زيت مخفف فجميع الزيوت لم يتم اضافة اي مادة لها وهيا تمتاز باحتفاظها على جميع خواصها ذلك ولكم مني جزيل الشكر واعتذر على الاطالة
الزيوت هيا
زيت الحبة السوداء
زيت الخروع
زيت الخلة
زيت الحلبة
زيت المحلب
زيت الدارسين او القرفة
زيت الزنجبيل
زيت اللوز الحلو
زيت اللوز المر
ولا اريد الاطالة اكثر حيث اني انتج اكثر من 60 نوع 
وليس عندي اي مشكلة في حال انك تطلب عينات من الزيوت لاجراء اي تجارب عليها
او اي شيء من هذا القبيل داعيا من الله التوفيق لك ولي ولجميع من يعمل لخدمة المجتمع بشكل صحيح
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## اثيرالعرب (11 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لم اشاهد اي رد على الموضوع ولكن هذا لا يعني اني سوف اترك الموضوع بل انا التمس لكم العذر لربما كان انشغالكم في امور مهمة تخصكم
اخوتي الاعزاء وانا ابحث عن المواضيع والابحاث التي تخص الصابون وجدت هذا الجدول واحببت ان اطلعكم عليه واسالكم اذا كان بامكانكم افادتي في كيفية الاستفادة من هذا الجدول او جدول اخر بامكانتكم افادتي به
واليكم الجدول






*ومن الجدير بالذكر اغلب الجداول التي شاهدتها تذكر التصبن وعلاقته بهدروكسيد البوتاسيوم وليس الصوديوم ؟؟؟*
*ارجو الافادة وجزاكم الله الف خير*​


----------



## كوكى الكتكوته (1 أكتوبر 2011)

رائعععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع جدا شكرا جزيلا


----------



## khalednaq (16 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمــــه الله و بركــــــــته
ارجـــو من عنده و صفــــه بسيــــطه و مــــجربه لصنع الصابون ان يكتبها بامقادير اللازمه و اذا كنت مصوره فهذا افضل .مع الشكر الجزيل .


----------



## hussein2020 (17 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي الفاضل
اود ان اشكرك جزيل الشكر عن ما قدمت واثريت به هذا المنتدي الرائع من معلومات قيمة , وكان لي سؤال 
هل نستطيع الاستغناء عن معامل التصبن باخد قياس الــ ph من الصابون المصنع من خلال جهاز قياس درجة الحموضة وعند الوصول لحالة المعادلة يكون لدينا نسبة الصودا متعادلة تماما ومتفاعلة من نسبة الزيوت والشحوم الداخلة في التصنيع 
واشكرك جزيل الشكر مرة اخرى علي ما قدمت 
السلام عليكم


----------



## sanna20 (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى و بركاته

سعيدة جدا باانضمام الى هدا المنتدى الراقي الدي وجدت فيه ما كنت ابحث عليه مند مدة 

و خاصة الي الاخ doulail الدي افادنا بحق و له جزيل الشكر 

لكن لي بعض الاسئلة 

ماهي كمية الصابون غ الناتجة من 100 غ زيت

واريد ان استطعت الطريقة لاستخلاص الرائحة و الاصبغة من النباتات 

ولمن له معلومات فاليفدنا

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## momashary (31 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركات
يا ريت يا استاذ doulail تكمل الموضوع بجد مفيد جدا وانا استفدت منه بس للاسف انت مكملتوش
يا ريت تكمل واحنا متبعين


----------



## ahmadali1981 (13 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا
وانتظر متى نضيف الدقيق او لوبدرة التلك او النخالة وكيف ذلك؟
كيف نضيف القلفونيا ومتى؟
كيف نضيف ملح الليمون كمادة حافظة ؟
ما مدة صلاحية الصابون المضاف له ملح ليمون؟


----------



## doulail (12 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
العذر على ابتعادي عن موضوع الصابون طوال هذه الفترة . الحقيقة انني ذكرت لكم اغلب ما يحتاجه صانعوا الصابون من معلومات كافية لتصنيعه و اعتمدت على ان تقوموا بالبحث عن المعلومات التي تحتاجونها بعد اجراء التجارب الاولية , لا ان تعتمدوا على تلقي المعلومة و التطبيق الفوري لها . هذا كله من اجل ان تكونوا معتمدين على تجارب معملية و من واقع التجربة بالصح و الخطأ و بقليل من الصبر و الجد و المثابرة . 
اختلاف نوع الزيوت او الشحوم يستوجب تغييرا في كمية الصودا تبعا لجداول و نسب معينة ابحثوا عنها في جوجل و في المكتبات حتى تحصلوا على افضل النتائج و معرفة اثر كل نوع منها في تركيبات الصابون من نعومة و رغوة و صلابة و غير ذلك من مواصفات و التي تضفي على كل منتج صفات خاصة به .


----------



## Abu Laith (13 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير واتمنى لك كل الازدهار وبالتوفيق .


----------



## matrix2022 (13 أبريل 2012)

doulail قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> العذر على ابتعادي عن موضوع الصابون طوال هذه الفترة . الحقيقة انني ذكرت لكم اغلب ما يحتاجه صانعوا الصابون من معلومات كافية لتصنيعه و اعتمدت على ان تقوموا بالبحث عن المعلومات التي تحتاجونها بعد اجراء التجارب الاولية , لا ان تعتمدوا على تلقي المعلومة و التطبيق الفوري لها . هذا كله من اجل ان تكونوا معتمدين على تجارب معملية و من واقع التجربة بالصح و الخطأ و بقليل من الصبر و الجد و المثابرة .
> اختلاف نوع الزيوت او الشحوم يستوجب تغييرا في كمية الصودا تبعا لجداول و نسب معينة ابحثوا عنها في جوجل و في المكتبات حتى تحصلوا على افضل النتائج و معرفة اثر كل نوع منها في تركيبات الصابون من نعومة و رغوة و صلابة و غير ذلك من مواصفات و التي تضفي على كل منتج صفات خاصة به .


اخى الكريم بارك الله فيك وفى مجهودك وعلمك ولكن اود ان اضيف ان حضرتك تعلمنا للاستفاده واذا بحثنا فى جوجل هى نفس طريقه تلقى العلم من سيادتكم وخيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه وطالما حضرتك تحمل خيرا فلتفيض علينا من علمك وذلك ثقه فيك وفى علمك وذلك خيرا من ان نذهب لاى مكان او اى احد اخر غير موثوق بهم فهل توافقنى الراى يا اخى الكريم وبارك الله لك وبارك فيك وزادك علما ومعرفه


----------



## الاستاذ الصناعي (14 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم شكررررررررررررررررررا على الوضوع القيم


----------



## sadiqui007 (8 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
أخي doulail مهما شكرت فاني أعجز عن ايفائك حقك , حقيقة موضوع شيق و مفيد جدا
أتمنى من الله أن يجزيك خير الأجر و الثواب
أطمع منك أخي أن تتكرم و تفيدنا فيما يخص صناعة الصابون البلدي المغربي , وهو عبارة عن عجينة بنية اللون
تصنع من زيت الزيتون أو من الزيوت المستعملة و البوطاس الكاوي
أتمنى أخي أن تستجيب لطلبي كي تفيدني و كذلك كي تعم الفائدة للجميع
شكرا مسبقا و أرجو الرد سريعا


----------



## عمق الاسرار (20 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## شيخة الحضارم (25 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (25 مارس 2013)

الى من يريد طريقة تصنيع الصابون المغربى الفكرة اننا نريده لينا ولذلك نستبدل جزء من الصودا الكاوية 30 بوميه الى بوتاسا كاوية نفس التركيز انا اجعل النسبة 1 :1 باجمالى من 15 - 20 % حسب نوع الزيوت المستخدمه
الزيت فى حدود 60-65% ويستحسن خلط زيت الزيتون بزيت جوزالهند لاضفاء الشفافية والنقاء الى المنتج وايضا للتحكم فى اللزوجه فكلما زادت نسبة جوز الهند زادت اللزوجة وافضل نسبة 45% والباقى زيت زيتون طبعا بيكون مستخلص من تفلة الزيتون بعد العصر ليكون رخيص وغامق وله رائحة الزيتون اكثر من الزيت البكر 
وبعد ذلك اى اضافات اقليمية مثل الكركم او الشب واى اضافات شخصية تحب تضيفها 
وممكن تصنيعة بدون زيت زيتون خالص باستخدام صبغة الكلوروفيل واسانس زيتون


----------



## osamaosk (5 أبريل 2013)

شكرا


----------



## عاشقة تراب بلدي (21 أبريل 2013)

doulail قال:


> اظن ان صناعة الصابون امر غير مهم حاليا لذلك لا احد يريد الاستفسار عن الاجراءات و لا عمليات التصنيع
> 
> علما بان الايرادات التي سيحصل عليها من الصابون مجدية جدا و تدر دخلا مربحا يستعيد راس المال و المصروفات
> 
> ...


ليه بتقول كده يا اخى الفاضل
انا واحدة من الناس مقبلة على عمل مشروع صناعة الصابون ولانى نفسي اعمل صابون عالى الجوده وبمعايير عالية وبنفس الوقت يكون مجزى ماديا وبصراحة دورت كتيييييييير ومالقتش اللى بدور عليه واول مالقيت الموضوع بتاعك حسيت انى كنت ماشية فى صحراء وفجأة لقيت الواحة اللى ها استظل بيها
موضوعك اكتر من ممتاز 
ربنا يباركلك على عدم بخلك بمعلوماتك 
ربنا يجعله بميزان حسناتك


----------



## omar fakhani (22 أبريل 2013)

مشكووووووووووووور على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## raoofhujairi (8 مايو 2013)

موضوع اكثر من رائع

مع الشكر

ر


----------



## دعاء الكراون (10 مايو 2013)

دعوه لتبادل المعرفه 

http://www.facebook.com/groups/420505071377548


----------



## nora ahmed (26 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع والاجابات المستمره
ارجو التكرم باعطائى مقادير عمل الصابون الصلب اللى متصنع من زيت الزيتون
علشان ما اخسرش كتير زياده على اللى خسرته ارجو انك تقولى مقادير 1 ليتر زيت زيتون محتاج كم جم هيدروكسيد صوديوم وكم جم من المياه
جربت كتير وفشلت 
شكرا للمساعده


----------



## marmar7 (29 أكتوبر 2013)

فى أله حاسبه تساعدك فى تحديد كميه هيدروكسيد الصوديوم والماء المقطر حسب نوع وكمية الزيوت المستخدمه فى صناعة الصابون يعنى مثلا انتى عايزه تعملى صابون من زيت الزيتون فقط والكميه 1000 جرام = ا لتر

يبقى كميه هيدروكسيد الصوديوم = 127.300 جرام

كمية الماء المقطر = 330.00 جرام
السوبر فات فى الوصفه دى 5% ( يعنى 5% من زيت الزيتون مش هيحصلهم تصبن حتى ينتج صابون لطيف على الجلد و لا يكون فيه اى اثر للصودا الكاويه)
ده رابط هذة الأله الحاسبه للصابون وعلى فكره فى أكتر من واحده بس دى سهله وكويسه

http://www.brambleberry.com/pages/Lye-Calculator.aspx


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (15 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## abrar3005 (16 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 


ممكن كميه الصودا والماء للوصفه التاليه

جوز هند ٥٠٠ غ
زيت زيتون ٥٠٠ غ

ودرجه حراره الخلط جم 

انا سويت الصابون تجربه حطيت ١٥٠ ماء صودا ٣٠٠

وكان الصابون جيد ونعومه وماحسيت بجفاف اليد ولكن عند قطع الصابون بالنصف لاحظت نفس ليونه بس بالخارج الصابونه صلبه حيل ولما شفت درجه الحموضه بورق تباع الشمس أخضر ليس غامج حيل تقريبا ٨ او ٩ 
ph

كيف اعرف ان الصابونه صالحه للاستخدام وشنو اللي يجفف الصابون باسرع وقت


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

لا الله الا الله سيدنا محمد رسول الله


----------



## نيوتروني (21 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالحقيقة موضوع شيق لانه كثير التعليقات
انا اعمل صابون منزلي عن طريق برش الصابون العادي ومن ثم اضيف اليه منقوع اعشاب مثل البابونج والخزامى واضيف اليه بعض الزيوت مثل زيت السمسم واضعه على نار فاتره ومن ثم اصبه بقوالب وانتضره الى ان يجف وبالحقيقة يكون الصابون جيد من ناحية نعومة البشرة ولكن المشكلة التي تواجهني هي عند جفاف الصابون يصغر حجمه بمقدار كبير ويتشوه شكله 
كيف يمكنني حل هذه المشكله جزاكم الله خير؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## zizoamr36 (21 ديسمبر 2014)

ممكن يكون حضرتك بتحطه في الهواء معرضا اياه للشمس الافضل انك تضعه في مكان مغلق بالمنزل و تغطيه


----------



## نيوتروني (1 يناير 2015)

اذا اردت ان اضيف زيت البابونج او شمع العسل او زيت الخزامى او اي زيت اخر ليكون صابون تجميل ما المقدار الذي يجب اضافته بالنسبة للزيت الكلي وهل يضاف بعد عملية التصبن كالزيوت العطريه ام يجب ان اصنع الصابون ككل من زيت البابونج


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (3 يناير 2015)

بداية نشكرك علي هذا البحث القيم ونرجوا التكملة


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (3 يناير 2015)

شكرا علي الفورمولا ممكن تركيبة صابون من زيت الزيتون وزيت جوز الهند وزيت اللوز او زيت النخيل


----------

